# microsoft office 365 home premium



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi I got my new pc a month or two back but my microsoft office 365 home premium as run out its saying I need a product key dose any one have one or no were I could find one on the net thanks phil.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

You wont find a Office 365 key on the web. Also, I advise against software piracy. The Office 365 renewal is only $99, and keeps you legal on up to 5 PCs.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Microsoft will be happy to sell you a subscription for only $99.99 per year.

http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/home-premium/#


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

cheers fellas


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Really I would look at Open Office or Libra Office. They are both free and work very well.


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

I would switch if you can.

Since most of the problems have been solved already, many 'contenders' (software-tools) with have the same core features and a frankly the same soft friendly interface. Most contenders are also Office compatible! So unless you a real power-user I think it would be worth looking at. I have sent my FINEST design spreadsheets to open format and had ZERO problems (the complexity is medium-low, but the scale is very large)

If you have the skill to move between versions of MS office you can use anything.

You have a choice, I urge you in the strongest sense to look at the alternative and make an informed decision.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Henry in Panama said:


> Microsoft will be happy to sell you a subscription for only $99.99 per year.
> 
> http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/home-premium/#


I should have mentioned that I plan to do this soon. I am ready to try out Office 2013.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

thanks for the help fellas I down loaded open office seems to work ok many thanks phil.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

NightKnight said:


> Henry in Panama said:
> 
> 
> > Microsoft will be happy to sell you a subscription for only $99.99 per year.
> ...


Not me. That's $100 a year, every year until they raise the price. I use Libre Office and my wife uses Open Office, only because I haven't bothered to upgrade her to Libre Office. There may be some things that MS Office can do that the free offices can't, but if so, we haven't discovered the need to do it.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

As a power user of Office (I practically live in it at work) the other products are not worth the effort. I tried OpenOffice out for a while, but I just didn't like it.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I use Libra Office the most. However I have Office2013. It ate a lot of disc space like most Microsoft products. Works fine though.


----------

